# Need advice



## magoebel (Dec 11, 2021)

What might be the cause of this light green/yellow color? Strain OG Day 38 of flower. Thanks in advance.


----------



## pute (Dec 11, 2021)

Looks like a nitrogen problem either a lockout or she's starving to death


----------



## pute (Dec 11, 2021)

What is your ph?


----------



## magoebel (Dec 11, 2021)

pute said:


> What is your ph?



6.3-6.5


----------



## magoebel (Dec 11, 2021)

pute said:


> Looks like a nitrogen problem either a lockout or she's starving to death


Probably a lockout. Eeek.


----------



## pute (Dec 11, 2021)

Why do you say that.... don't panic....early stages.  The more info you give the quicker we can help.


----------



## magoebel (Dec 11, 2021)

pute said:


> Why do you say that.... don't panic....early stages.  The more info you give the quicker we can help.


  I say that because I’m about 4 weeks from harvest. Anything can go wrong during flower and it would suck to waste all that time and energy. 

You’ve been helping me on another thread this evening (Durban Poison). Same scenario for this OG strain. FoxFarm Ocean Forrest. Dr Earth Veg and Flower Girl booster…although this one I gave a feeding about a week and a half ago. This OG has some smell to it and some stickiness. 

I appreciate your time. Thank you so much.


----------



## pute (Dec 11, 2021)

No worries.  You get more experience every grow.  Tomorrow others will chime in....they have all had their milk and cookies and are in bed.   

If Big Sur says any thing about cal/mag buy a case of the stuff.........?


----------



## magoebel (Dec 11, 2021)

pute said:


> No worries.  You get more experience every grow.  Tomorrow others will chime in....they have all had their milk and cookies and are in bed.
> 
> If Big Sur says any thing about cal/mag buy a case of the stuff.........?



Big Sur is a cool dude.  I will stay tuned.


----------



## pute (Dec 11, 2021)

magoebel said:


> Big Sur is a cool dude.  I will stay tuned.


Don't believe that for one second......out chasing w h o r e s in Denver as we speak.


----------



## boo (Dec 12, 2021)

magoebel said:


> Big Sur is a cool dude.  I will stay tuned.


biggie is a *****, plain and simple...great guy but will show up to a funeral with pliars just to get the teeth...watch you flatware...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 12, 2021)

pute said:


> Don't believe that for one second......out chasing w h o r e s in Denver as we speak.


The Devil I say The Devil


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 12, 2021)

use reverse osmosis water and lower your Ph to 5.2 - 5.8 

and start adding a little cal-mag , your plant will love you

do you have any old tarnished silverware or old tarnished teapots? I can help you out


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 12, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> use reverse osmosis water and lower your Ph to 5.2 - 5.8
> 
> and start adding a little cal-mag , your plant will love you
> 
> do you have any old tarnished silverware or old tarnished teapots? I can help you out


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 12, 2021)

magoebel said:


> Big Sur is a cool dude.  I will stay tuned.


Be Careful if he starts dropping The Cal/Mag in the shower


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 12, 2021)

my spies are keeping an eyeball on you


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 12, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> my spies are keeping an eyeball on you
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 283928


LOL


----------



## magoebel (Dec 12, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> View attachment 283913


Since I don’t own an RO system, is there a brand of commercial water you recommend? And that would be a no to your question about tarnished silver or teapots


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 12, 2021)

magoebel said:


> Since I don’t own an RO system, is there a brand of commercial water you recommend? And that would be a no to your question about tarnished silver or teapots



get some distilled water


----------



## magoebel (Dec 12, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> get some distilled water



Perfect. Thank you!


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 12, 2021)

magoebel said:


> Perfect. Thank you!



that will be $49.95 in three easy payments of $19.95


----------



## magoebel (Dec 12, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> that will be $49.95 in three easy payments of $19.95


Rosterman said to put it on his tab since he’s such a nice guy and all.


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 12, 2021)

magoebel said:


> Rosterman said to put it on his tab since he’s such a nice guy and all.




he sure fooled you!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 12, 2021)

magoebel said:


> Rosterman said to put it on his tab since he’s such a nice guy and all.


----------



## Bubba (Dec 12, 2021)

magoebel said:


> Since I don’t own an RO system, is there a brand of commercial water you recommend? And that would be a no to your question about tarnished silver or teapots


If you are going to grow, I would get one. 150 or so on Ebay. It will greatly aid your water needs, that will be ongoing.  Also get a PH meter and up/down.

Bubba


----------



## magoebel (Dec 12, 2021)

Bubba said:


> If you are going to grow, I would get one. 150 or so on Ebay. It will greatly aid your water needs, that will be ongoing.  Also get a PH meter and up/down.
> 
> Bubba


Thanks for the tip. Any particular PH meter you recommend? I have one, but it’s a cheapo. I also have the liquid ph up/down.


----------



## Bubba (Dec 16, 2021)

I use a basic Apera, wasnt very expensive.  I think the one most recommend is Blue, or blue something or the other, about 100-120, I think my Apera was 40-50 IIRC? 

APERA INSTRUMENTS AI209 Value Series PH20 Waterproof pH Tester Kit, ±0.1 pH Accuracy: Amazon.com: Industrial & Scientific

Bubba


----------



## magoebel (Dec 18, 2021)

Bubba said:


> I use a basic Apera, wasnt very expensive.  I think the one most recommend is Blue, or blue something or the other, about 100-120, I think my Apera was 40-50 IIRC?
> 
> APERA INSTRUMENTS AI209 Value Series PH20 Waterproof pH Tester Kit, ±0.1 pH Accuracy: Amazon.com: Industrial & Scientific
> 
> Bubba



Thank you, Bubba. I appreciate the link. After comparing different Apera instruments, I think I’ll go with the one you suggested. 

Cheers!


----------



## Bubba (Dec 18, 2021)

It works for me, and its cheap. I might try their next model up, but this one works fine for now.

Bubba


----------



## magoebel (Dec 21, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> use reverse osmosis water and lower your Ph to 5.2 - 5.8
> 
> and start adding a little cal-mag , your plant will love you
> 
> do you have any old tarnished silverware or old tarnished teapots? I can help you out


My indica is not liking the distilled water with cal-mag. Switching back to regular water and ph to 6.5.


----------



## pute (Dec 21, 2021)

Well, looking at that plant, and I am stoned, I think she could use a Big Mac.  When is the last time you gave her some N?


----------



## magoebel (Dec 21, 2021)

pute said:


> Well, looking at that plant, and I am stoned, I think she could use a Big Mac.  When is the last time you gave her some N?


Three weeks ago I added dr earth flower girl which has 3-9-4. What do you suggest?


----------



## pute (Dec 21, 2021)

Nitrogen. How hungry would you be.  What nutes are you using and what do they recommend feed them now.


----------



## magoebel (Dec 21, 2021)

pute said:


> Nitrogen. How hungry would you be.  What nutes are you using and what do they recommend feed them now.



 I got the nitrogen part. I’m just too inexperienced to know how to add more. When I started feeding I was winging it with Dr Earths Tomato Veg and Herb fertilizer which has 4-6-3 (NPK). Didn’t follow any schedule (I am planning on following a schedule next time.) When I switched to flower I used Dr Earths Flower Girl which has the 3-9-4 (NPK) This plant has been doing fine up until recently, which is when I reached out on this thread. My two other plants are doing okay color wise. It’s just this one that seems to be sick.


----------



## ness (Dec 22, 2021)

Hello magoebel,  Welcome to Marijuana Passion.  pH is important.  And, when you feed don't feed full strength, I would start at 1/4 the strength to start out at.  I'm still learning myself.  So, what does anyone else feel about 1/4th strength?   Have a good day.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 22, 2021)

Looks hungry, when did you flip and feed ?
And since have you top dressed anymore dry fertilizer (I assumed you used it dry mixed in soil) Most likely your plant has used most of it up by now if feeding it is the problem.


----------



## Bubba (Dec 22, 2021)

magoebel said:


> My indica is not liking the distilled water with cal-mag. Switching back to regular water and ph to 6.5.


I used distilled for years with no problem. Only bought the RO machine as distiller is too slow!

Bubba


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 22, 2021)

Bubba said:


> I used distilled for years with no problem. Only bought the RO machine as distiller is too slow!
> 
> Bubba


I have used reg/tap for yrs and all I ever did was to use an air stone to dechlorinate overnight. I have also watered outside with reg tap from hose with no ill effects.


----------



## Bubba (Dec 22, 2021)

My tap is too high pH. Through RO, drops to 6.4.

Nutes lower it back, so a little adjustment there.

Bubba


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 22, 2021)

magoebel said:


> My indica is not liking the distilled water with cal-mag. Switching back to regular water and ph to 6.5.



wait until your plant is dry and the pot is very light when picked up

take a gallon of distilled water and pour enough into the pot until you get run off water

then test that run off water for Ph

let us know what the run off Ph is please and ppm’s

and how many weeks are you into flower again?

(I cannot believe the distilled water and cal-mag didn’t perk your plant right up..something is askew)


----------



## magoebel (Dec 23, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> wait until your plant is dry and the pot is very light when picked up
> 
> take a gallon of distilled water and pour enough into the pot until you get run off water
> 
> ...



Again, thank you for taking the time to help me. I’m waiting for the plant to dry out. The yellowing leaves have started to curl and I think I overwatered the damn thing. Ugh. I intend to harvest by Jan 13. My Durban Poison hasn’t been watered in several days and it’s still wet and heavy. I’m using a canvas bag, it should be somewhat dry. The leaves are dark green, so maybe too much nitrogen. My Grapestomper is doing the best. It’s beautiful, but I feel with a little more experience, it would be even more beautiful. I will master flowering eventually. I’ll keep you posted.


----------



## ness (Dec 26, 2021)

Hello magobel did you put perlite in your soil, and do you have a fun going?  

This is my ninth year growing and it gets better after a while.  My biggest down fall is watering.  I started a Lemon Auto and I water her a little too much I might off stunned her growth.  Just keep at it you'll learn.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 26, 2021)

magoebel said:


> Again, thank you for taking the time to help me. I’m waiting for the plant to dry out. The yellowing leaves have started to curl and I think I overwatered the damn thing. Ugh. I intend to harvest by Jan 13. My Durban Poison hasn’t been watered in several days and it’s still wet and heavy. I’m using a canvas bag, it should be somewhat dry. The leaves are dark green, so maybe too much nitrogen. My Grapestomper is doing the best. It’s beautiful, but I feel with a little more experience, it would be even more beautiful. I will master flowering eventually. I’ll keep you posted.


One question, you say Canvas Bag is that water tight or can it leach excess water out also, could be killing the rots with rot if not.


----------



## magoebel (Jan 8, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> One question, you say Canvas Bag is that water tight or can it leach excess water out also, could be killing the rots with rot if not.



I disappeared for awhile. Just harvested my Grapestomper. The grow will be better next time. These buds are sticky and smelly. Just not as big of a yield as I would’ve liked. I’m not sure of the difference in bags. I thought all canvas bags were created equal. I water till it comes out the bottom. Never used perlite. Should I have? Will be starting new grow soon and will come back for questions. Thanks!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 9, 2022)

magoebel said:


> I disappeared for awhile. Just harvested my Grapestomper. The grow will be better next time. These buds are sticky and smelly. Just not as big of a yield as I would’ve liked. I’m not sure of the difference in bags. I thought all canvas bags were created equal. I water till it comes out the bottom. Never used perlite. Should I have? Will be starting new grow soon and will come back for questions. Thanks!


If you used a grow bag (canvas?) that was not water tight (allows the excess to drain out) then yes I use 1/3 (33%0 pearlite to 2/3 (66%) when I mix my soil ingredients.
This allows the water to drain from the soil faster and allows the roots to dry out which the plant needs for getting Oxygen to avoid root rot.
I use these or 5 gallon buckets with drain holes drilled into them.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 9, 2022)

magoebel said:


> I disappeared for awhile. Just harvested my Grapestomper. The grow will be better next time. These buds are sticky and smelly. Just not as big of a yield as I would’ve liked. I’m not sure of the difference in bags. I thought all canvas bags were created equal. I water till it comes out the bottom. Never used perlite. Should I have? Will be starting new grow soon and will come back for questions. Thanks!


Also what size, I find 5-7 gallon to be fine for indoor growing
Once you get good you should be seeing 6oz or more yields


----------



## RonnieB (Jan 9, 2022)

Both over and under-watering cannabis plants can lead to *chlorosis*. ... You will know if you have over-watered your plants because their leaves will be swollen, droopy, and yes – maybe even yellow. Under-watering is less common, since most cultivators are hyper-aware that their crop will die without proper hydration. That looks like over watering to me or under watering because the yellowing leaves are swollen and on the bottom of the plant..How=often are you watering an dhow much


----------



## RonnieB (Jan 9, 2022)

I agree, I use 5 gallon mostly smart pots..As the plants get larger and runoff becomes important you want 1liter of runoff of water or nutrient water. This will keep your roots clean from build up. This was the hardest lesson for me to learn because I am a heavy feeder..I noticed several complants that my bud no matter what it was, tasted like perfume..This was excess nutrients built up in the plants. IF yoiu use a high quality fertilizer properly you shouldn't have to flush at all. Water water feed, water water feed etc. This ensures you get fresh nutrients every feeding and also ensures you wash the excess away betwen feedings


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 9, 2022)

I never flush. I feed her until the last week and then just plain water.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 9, 2022)

the 10 gallon smart pots work for me but are a ***** to move 

some farmers go big or go home


----------



## magoebel (Jan 9, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Also what size, I find 5-7 gallon to be fine for indoor growing
> Once you get good you should be seeing 6oz or more yields


I’m using 5 gallon for my indoor grow


----------



## magoebel (Jan 9, 2022)

RonnieB said:


> Both over and under-watering cannabis plants can lead to *chlorosis*. ... You will know if you have over-watered your plants because their leaves will be swollen, droopy, and yes – maybe even yellow. Under-watering is less common, since most cultivators are hyper-aware that their crop will die without proper hydration. That looks like over watering to me or under watering because the yellowing leaves are swollen and on the bottom of the plant..How=often are you watering an dhow much



I water every few days when the soil is dry at the top and the weight feels light. I water until I see water coming out the bottom. Since I posted this thread I am starting to believe I over fed using Dr Earths on FFOF. Ocean Forest is so hot it doesn’t need any nutrients from what I’m gathering. My watering practices may need some help too. Thanks for your input.


----------



## Bubba (Jan 10, 2022)

I use Ocean Forest for my indicas.  No nutes during veg, but yes during flower. I take sprouts from paper towels right into solo cups of OF. Then up pot to 5 gal. Straight OF. Various indica dominate as well.

I've got a large garbage bag of of it "used" once, I keep thinking of potting it, flushing it, redry and use to make OF go further.

Bubba


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 10, 2022)

magoebel said:


> I water every few days when the soil is dry at the top and the weight feels light. I water until I see water coming out the bottom. Since I posted this thread I am starting to believe I over fed using Dr Earths on FFOF. Ocean Forest is so hot it doesn’t need any nutrients from what I’m gathering. My watering practices may need some help too. Thanks for your input.


If you are in soil and they are not monster plants then I would say watering everyday is a good part of any problems, roots need to dry out to absorb oxygen to ward off rot root


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 10, 2022)

magoebel said:


> I’m using 5 gallon for my indoor growdoor


Perfect for indoor until you start growing monsters


----------



## Bubba (Jan 10, 2022)

I cram my finger on down all of the way, if dirt is still damp, wait a bit. I have a habit of not waiting long enough.

Bubba


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 10, 2022)

Bubba said:


> I cram my finger on down all of the way, if dirt is still damp, wait a bit. I have a habit of not waiting long enough.
> 
> Bubba


use a lil Lube next time wont hurt as much LOL


----------



## Bubba (Jan 10, 2022)

Butte it hurt so devine, the pots squeal like a pig.

Bubba


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 10, 2022)

Bubba likes a dirty finger. Sick Bastard.


----------



## RonnieB (Jan 10, 2022)

magoebel said:


> I water every few days when the soil is dry at the top and the weight feels light. I water until I see water coming out the bottom. Since I posted this thread I am starting to believe I over fed using Dr Earths on FFOF. Ocean Forest is so hot it doesn’t need any nutrients from what I’m gathering. My watering practices may need some help too. Thanks for your input.


Check your runoff ppm. If it's higher than what's going in then you got big problems like myself


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 10, 2022)

Never checked anything but PH in my life. I check my PH going in and coming out and adjust accordingly when necessary. Mostly I don't worry about it PH because I use Organics.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 10, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Bubba likes a dirty finger. Sick Bastard.


Im going rename bubba too Dirty Dingus 
His new forum pic


----------



## Bubba (Jan 10, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Im going rename bubba too Dirty Dingus
> His new forum pic
> View attachment 285961


How about "Dirty Sanchez"?


----------



## RonnieB (Jan 10, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Im going rename bubba too Dirty Dingus
> His new forum pic
> View attachment 285961


Hahaha


----------



## RonnieB (Jan 10, 2022)

My view right now


----------



## Bubba (Jan 10, 2022)

Paladin. "Man with a finger that smells like poo.".


----------

